# Klein Pinnacle questions



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So I've had this Pinnacle hanging in the back for several years, trying to make some space. 

Basic Suntour XC LTD kit on it, beat wheels, but the frame is in nice "survivor" condition, no major flaws, gouges, or paint damage. 

BB bearings are crispy. 

It's 21.5 c to c top tube, and 18" c to t, seat tube. 

Never dealt with these ever, so sizing is a mystery, as is desirability. 

It's a pre Trek version, has the OE rigid steel fork and anti chain suck device.

A few exploratory whacks with the soft faced mallet didn't budge the BB spindle, so I stopped. Didn't really deal with too many press fit BB's BITD, but deal with plenty now, but I assume they aren't too different. 

Was going to list frame, fork, stem (non branded steel 1" jobby) and BB on eBay. 

Not looking to make a killing, as I think these are a dime a dozen, just want the hook space in my storage area. Correct me if I'm wrong. Black, with green flame paint...

But curious if anyone knows what size it is, and if there's a straight method for removing the bearings from the shell. I'd pop new ones in, just to be a good guy, if I could get them out. Otherwise, I'll assume leaving them as is, will impact buyers interest. 

Hey, anyone here want the build kit or frame set, let me know.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So I've had this Pinnacle hanging in the back for several years, trying to make some space.
> 
> Basic Suntour XC LTD kit on it, beat wheels, but the frame is in nice "survivor" condition, no major flaws, gouges, or paint damage.
> 
> ...


It´s an 18in if i am not mistaken but an 18in Klein is a very small bike. Their 19in is equivalent to a 17in in everybody else sizing. An 18in is the smallest size but i never owned or dealt w/ Kleins. This is what i remember from their literature/calalogs.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, and yeah, it's stature seems pretty small. 21.5 is a super short TT, but then that 140 stem kinda makes up for it! 

I know there's a vintage site for Cannondales, is there one for Kleins? Couldn't find one in the two minutes of googling I did....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

There’s a couple Klein sites in the sticky


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks, apparently I didn't search here!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, that was quick. 

I don't know German, or Japanese, one link is dead, and the other one seems to be just images. 

Back to asking here.....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Mendon, you've been around enough to know, "This thread is useless without pics." Post it up and we'll be able to help you out quickly.

There is a tool to replace the BB. I think Shayne has replaced sans said tool. The bearings are very cheap and readily available. There a standard industrial bearing that is available all over. They usually last forever so it's surprising that a bike in good condition needs them but then again, we have no idea how it was treated (or submerged).

So post up a picture and get this rolling.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I recently restored a 1990 Klein Pinnacle. The bottom bracket bearings can be tough to remove as they used a bearing locker epoxy to keep them in place. Basically Loctite, but for bearing surfaces. (Fat Chance used the same setup) I don't own the correct tools, but I was still able to do a replace them anyway. I removed the bearings by pounded the spindle out and carefully tapped the bearings out with a screwdriver through the inside and working it around and out evenly. Clean the BB surface well, put the bearing locker down liberally, gently tap the bearings in evenly with a poly mallet along with the spindle and you're done. (Make sure to measure the spindle position prior to removing so it ends up back in the right position at assembly) Jobs a PITA, but new bearings are nice. I bought my bearings off of feebay and they came with the instruction for replacement.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, and yeah, when I get a chance I'll post some pics. Didn't because I'm not that invested in it, don't expect much out of it, and after hearing your experience, my hourly rate isn't worth that job, seeing as I'll not get much for the frame as it is.

I'll let the next owner screw with them, and sell it with them known as crunchy....

I do have a hot auction right now for a J.P. Weigle, so that's kinda fun!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Thanks guys, and yeah, when I get a chance I'll post some pics. Didn't because I'm not that invested in it, don't expect much out of it, and after hearing your experience, my hourly rate isn't worth that job, seeing as I'll not get much for the frame as it is.
> 
> I'll let the next owner screw with them, and sell it with them known as crunchy....
> 
> I do have a hot auction right now for a J.P. Weigle, so that's kinda fun!


Hmmm... Weigle is the holly grail imo.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just won at NAHBS this year too. 

If 56cm roadies are your thing, it's purty. Mid 80's build AFAIK, eclectic build of King, Honjo, XT, Campy, Cinelli etc...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I had pinnacle B.B. bearings rust bad after a year of snow riding in Japan.

Back in states several folk tried to remove the bearings but couldn’t using pb (penetrating fluid) and a mallet or big press.

Finally went to Klein dealer and he drew them out gracefully with the proper tool. Lots of force involved and B.B. was nearly full of scale from B.B. spindle. Install went easier. The second set of bearings lasted several years.

I’d try hard to find a place with the correct tool.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just won at NAHBS this year too.
> 
> If 56cm roadies are your thing, it's purty. Mid 80's build AFAIK, eclectic build of King, Honjo, XT, Campy, Cinelli etc...


He is into randonneur, low trail bikes now and it seems nothing touches his work, as far as beauty and efficiency. If i am not mistaken.. his bikes are rim brake only so they fit right w/ retro vintage.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eri said:


> I'd try hard to find a place with the correct tool.


For a frame I'll likely not get more than 1 to 200 for? I'll let them deal with it! =

Thanks for the input...

Colker, yep, that's pretty much him in a nutshell.

Not the Klein, but it's my thread and who cares?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ooh la la!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Even the internal cable routing is superior to anything from today, (or the Klein)!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

If it's the original fork it's a made for Klein Spinner.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

